# New Sheba Advert



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you seen the new Sheba advert? I really want to know what breed that cat is, it's gorgeous!

Sheba 'Jelly' TV ad - 30 secs


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No, not seen it yet*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*hmm me neither I shall be looking out for that now,*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *No, not seen it yet*


It's a greay cat, short haired and quite large ears.. not seen one like it before.. Will have to try and find it so you can see!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

found it!

Sheba 'Jelly' TV ad - 30 secs


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What colour eyes ?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww he is cute isnt he, is it not a british shorthair  not sure, nope dont think he is will investigate, *


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Russian Blue I think



Saikou said:


> What colour eyes ?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

no he's not a British Short hair, he looks like an Asian breed, but cant be sure! stunning though.. I want one! LOL


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

think its a russian blue


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't see the video at work, the fun police block the good stuff  I think they used to have a Russian Blue years ago.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*ahh think i might of found it, Russian Shorthair  http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/861/95006482.JPG
oopppss a bit late wiv me answer lol, *


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Russian Blue I think


Thats what id have gone for to. def has the oriental look to him though.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Thats what id have gone for to. def has the oriental look to him though.


Yeh his profile looks oriental! mysterious pussy cat!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> Yeh his profile looks oriental! mysterious pussy cat!


*look in my post theres a piccie *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*The only cats I can think of that are like that are a Russian Blue or a Korat*
Korat Cats KCA (UK) Site www.korats.org.uk


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

the ear set and profile are more like a Russian
who knows - it may not be a pedigree cat at all 



Selk67U2 said:


> *The only cats I can think of that are like that are a Russian Blue or a Korat*
> Korat Cats KCA (UK) Site www.korats.org.uk


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No, it's most likely not, lol. Trouble is you can't really see it properly because of the way they've done the advert*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *ahh think i might of found it, Russian Shorthair  http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/861/95006482.JPG
> oopppss a bit late wiv me answer lol, *


yeh thats him! lol aww I just love that colour.. dont know what Alfie and Lola would make of him though!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Could well be a Korat - you could always e-mail Sheba and ask!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I have seen this and thought it was lovely too.

I think it a russian blue - they actually look similar to blue burmese, except this cat in the ad has blue eyes and burmese dont have blue eyes.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm pretty sure it's a russian blue but might be a neutered pet as it has a funny shaped head and ears.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Its a Russian Blue, lovely isn't it. But after breeding British Shorthairs for 20 odd years I can never get it out of my head they look like a really bad example of Brits
Mary
x


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Um - blue Burmese do not originate from a cross with a Russian Blue!! To my knowledge Russian blues have never been used in Burmese breeding. The dilute gene was always in the Burmese (came via Siamese), it just took a while before it was recognised. I suppose a REALLY bad type Russian Blue could look like a Burmese, or vice versa- but Russians should have green eyes so perhaps that cat in the ad is just a moggie after all.



xxSaffronxx said:


> I have seen this and thought it was lovely too.
> 
> I think it a russian blue - they actually look similar to blue burmese, except this cat in the ad has blue eyes and burmese dont have blue eyes.
> 
> Blue burmese originate from a burmese being mated with a russian blue


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

It could even be a tonk variant  just to add another into the mix.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

ah yes, with bluish eyes it could be 
that ear set is definitely Russian though, as is the profile!
Would need to feel the coat for a better idea as the Russian coat is very distinctive.



Saikou said:


> It could even be a tonk variant  just to add another into the mix.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Like stacey - I was going to say Russian Blue ....


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Um - blue Burmese do not originate from a cross with a Russian Blue!! To my knowledge Russian blues have never been used in Burmese breeding. The dilute gene was always in the Burmese (came via Siamese), it just took a while before it was recognised. I suppose a REALLY bad type Russian Blue could look like a Burmese, or vice versa- but Russians should have green eyes so perhaps that cat in the ad is just a moggie after all.


Thats what i had read in some books and also from some people


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Would be very interested to know which books have this information 

I'm sure you know that all Burmese trace their ancestry to Wong Mau who was in fact a Tonkinese (Siamese/Burmese hybrid). Blue kittens started appearing quite early in the breeding programme in the US but the breeders over there kept it very quiet as Burmese had to be brown! I dread to think what they did with the blue kittens  
The first recognised blue kitten was Sealcoat Blue Surprise, born in the UK in 1955 (?) or thereabouts.



xxSaffronxx said:


> Thats what i had read in some books and also from some people


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

After posting that I thought I'd just check up on Burmese history and phew I was right that the first blue kitten in the Uk was born in 1955 (same year I was born, and the Burmese Cat Club was founded!)

there is a lot of interesting info on the Burmese Cat Club's website re. the history and how the blue gene was traced - I'd forgotten that it was in fact Wong Mau herself who introduced it.

Burmese Cat Club UK


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I was right that the first blue kitten in the Uk was born in 1955 (same year I was born,


Hehe, giving ya age away there Naomi, lol.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL yes i checked it after the last post. I was trying to remember where i read it but it was when i first started researching the breed and I have read many books and spoke to many breeders since then! LOL

I even tried to google it and could not find anything. I must have got my wires crossed but im pretty sure I have heard it a few times.
Never mind - all will come to light eventually!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

LOL scary isn't it 



Selk67U2 said:


> Hehe, giving ya age away there Naomi, lol.


----------



## Sar1850 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all!!

I'm new 

I have no idea what breed he/she is but it is the spitting image of my baby!!

Can I post pics to see what you think of him?!

I've put him in my profile pic, not a great pic I'm afraid!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Sar1850 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I'm new
> 
> ...


oh bless - small pic but lovely looking kitty  xx

changing the subject to another advert - anyone seen the newish chips advert with the red SLH??

been trying to work out if it's a coonie or an NFC but i'm at a loss (yes i know i'm an MC breeder and i should have half an idea but there's lots of similarities in SLH's lol) xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought it might be a Korat.


----------



## Knors (Oct 22, 2008)

I thught it was a Burmese Blue too until I learned about them all having green eyes so what breed is the cat in the new IAMS ad (as voiced by Leslie Phillips) which looks like a Siamese, which I always thought had blue eyes, but this cat has green eyes?


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Knors said:


> I thught it was a Burmese Blue too until I learned about them all having green eyes so what breed is the cat in the new IAMS ad (as voiced by Leslie Phillips) which looks like a Siamese, which I always thought had blue eyes, but this cat has green eyes?


I would say it is definately a Russian Blue, its the tall , close set upright ears that says it to me. Just has the look of a Russian
Mary
x


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

Russian Blues are used in ads and cat care guides a lot because they are very easily to handle

the Sheba cat is definitely a Russian, like Trigger - who only makes a quiet peepy noise when I have been cooking liver - otherwise total silence


----------



## tatikprice (Feb 5, 2009)

I also think it is a Russian Blue - I got one  And will soon have another one  I captured a couple of portraits of the kitty in the ad - he is so beautiful.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I believe it is a russian blue


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw it on tv tonight what a beautiful cat


----------



## Philly (May 8, 2009)

It's a Russian Blue!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Once again this post is 7 months old! Check the dateguys before you post especially when the answer has been given - pretty please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narkeesha Cats (Aug 8, 2009)

It could be a Korat For Pictures of Korats see our web site at HOME 
If it is a Korat they originated in thailand where they have been bred for about 500 years with little change in it's looks.

Narkeesha Cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Knors said:


> I thught it was a Burmese Blue too until I learned about them all having green eyes so what breed is the cat in the new IAMS ad (as voiced by Leslie Phillips) which looks like a Siamese, which I always thought had blue eyes, but this cat has green eyes?


That is a burmese its one of my friends cats, his alsop in the new doggy Iams ad to 

'A British Shorthair silver tabby appears on many packages and adverts of Whiskas brand cat food, and a British Blue is the face of Sheba brand cat food.'

I Think it then changed to a russian blue someone said


----------



## kateaitken07 (Jul 19, 2009)

Id guess at a Russian blue as he/she looks like my Roxy


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm going to guess russian blue too, looks a little too big for a korat - but hard to tell


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

If you knew Korats like I know Korats (there's a song in there somewhere).... you'd say it was a Russian Blue!

It seems to have exactly the right head shape, coat and ear set for a Russian but the body's rather long and oriental... however I have my doubts a Russian cross would have such a typical ear set and coat. The eyes are odd with their bluey cast but that could be artistic licence. Anyhow, a Korat it certainly isn't


----------



## carmen (Jul 6, 2009)

I think it is a russian blue, but take a look at my album & you will see my cat which is a british shorthair blue which I think are much nicer as their eyes are amber & unlike most cats have a round face.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

unless they have changed the cat's eye colour digitally then its not a russian blue as they have green eyes


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

ellie8024 said:


> unless they have changed the cat's eye colour digitally then its not a russian blue as they have green eyes


Yes i know and its more than likely that they have changed it

The sheba website shows british shorthairs and russian blues.

Both completely different cats - but both shown with their correct eye colours.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

We also don't know what country the cat is from - no reason why it has to be from the UK as ad agencies frequently create adverts that can be shown all over the world.

There are breed differences: the Russian Blues I saw some years ago in France were very different to UK ones and I understand the US ones are different again in other ways.


----------



## Narkeesha Cats (Aug 8, 2009)

I have chcked with Sheba (part of Mars) They tell me it is a British Blue Shorthair


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

He looks like a Korat to me.


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

Is he not just a grey burmese?
Family friends used to have a burmese who was a beautiful grey colour and looked very similar to him.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's the ad: Sheba 'Jelly' TV ad - 30 sec advert

Russian Blue: http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/999/723558.JPG
Elegant "foreign" type, tall upright ears, prominent whisker pads, slanted eyes.

British Blue:http://www.catfacts.org/british-shorthair-cat-facts.jpg
Round, cobby shape, large round copper eyes, thick coat.

Korat:http://www.gopetsamerica.com/profiles/pics/korat.jpg
Small heart-shaped face, round luminous eyes.

Blue Burmese: http://cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/20...B350AE763EDA79261C0E83DDF4BA1D4B40B3E875A785D
Dark blue on head, feet & tail shading to lighter on body, slanted eyes.


----------



## GuiOne (Sep 19, 2009)

That is definitely a Russian Blue. It looks just like ours and even lies down in the same way. Probably edited the eyes.


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would say that was almost certainly a Russian Blue..at least that's what I believe it is. Gorgeous! 

But I had heard from the breeder of my new kitten that her cat had been photographed for the Sheba Ad and that was a BSH...so a bit confused!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Possibly Korat? Beautiful cat


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thought so take a look at this....mind you that was a while ago now.

Feldicatz Queens Feldicatz - Breeders of British Short Hair Cats. GCCF Registered


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

It is indeed a Russian Blue.


----------



## turaco (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with the Korat. British shorthairs and Russian blues are much more chunky kitties, not as small and narrow headed as the advert cat.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

turaco said:


> I agree with the Korat. British shorthairs and Russian blues are much more chunky kitties, not as small and narrow headed as the advert cat.


This is such an old thread! Have you read it all?

No way Korat.... !
Russian Blue from overseas where the breed standard is different to UK.
Failing that, an Oriental Blue with peculiarly high ear set.
Adverts can be filmed anywhere these days, it would be wrong to assume it was a cat from the UK. (Some recent cat ads show an American/European silver shorthair, not a BSH).

But Korats are standard worldwide.... their breeders would be horrified to think people thought it a Si-Sawat.


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

It's a (stunning) Russian Blue, just like my Loki


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

how do people go thru and find old threads like these lol. i have read the whole thing and it looks as tho everyone will have to agree to disagree as so many people have their own opinion on what breed the cat is but i must say it is georgous :001_tt1:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Read somewhere its a British shorthair, British Blue


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

The one they used before was a British Blue, yes, but apparently they've changed the star of their ads now.
(I didn't even realize how old this thread is  )


----------



## Sonny's Mum (May 10, 2010)

I think its a Korat. We have one. They are amazing personalities!! The breeder I used was Julie Cherkas and she was and still is amazing xx


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

staceyscats1 said:


> think its a russian blue


yeah i agree, think its a russian blue!


----------



## NadineO (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi guys, just wanted to post that the cat on the Sheba advert is called Alexei, he is one my russian blue's as there was some confusion over the breed. He is our stud cat and is absolutely adorable


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

NadineO said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to post that the cat on the Sheba advert is called Alexei, he is one my russian blue's as there was some confusion over the breed. He is our stud cat and is absolutely adorable


can you post some pictures of your cat want to see some since video wasnt clear here


----------

